# 67 Gto Steering Column?



## Jon67Gto (Oct 18, 2006)

I just bought a 67 gto steering column from a guy and I am not sure if it is right. I am pretty sure that 67 Gto columns are the only ones that will work with that year. The one that I have has a pivot on the shaft about a foot above where it would bolt to the steering box and the one out of the car is straight no pivot? does any one know what this means did the gto come with both styles are is this column out of a different year or modle? thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jon67Gto said:


> I just bought a 67 gto steering column from a guy and I am not sure if it is right. I am pretty sure that 67 Gto columns are the only ones that will work with that year. The one that I have has a pivot on the shaft about a foot above where it would bolt to the steering box and the one out of the car is straight no pivot? does any one know what this means did the gto come with both styles are is this column out of a different year or modle? thanks


Does the pivot look like this?










*Power Steering coupling joint for 1964-1972 *










*Manual Steering coupling joint for 1964-1969*​


----------



## Jon67Gto (Oct 18, 2006)

no it is more like a box that goes over the shaft that would extend to the steering box so that the shaft can move probuly a foot up and down.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe each year offered 4 steering columns, click on the links for illustrations from the 67 service manual;

 Column Shift Synchromesh

Automatic Column Shift Transmission

 Automatic Column Shift with Tilt 

 Picture of Steering shaft of a console shift transmission


----------



## Jon67Gto (Oct 18, 2006)

Does any one know how to tell what year a steering column is? Is there a number on the column or something. Reason is I am trying to make sure that this steering column is a 67 and not some year else. thanks


----------

